# I need a new wheel.sealant



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all.
I've just 're acquired my old car and it's come back to me with powder coated black alloys.
I'm looking for an easy/quick to apply wheel sealant that is durable and offers good resistance to grime however the ease and speed of application is more important.
What's about these days that you'd recommend? 
I appreciate the coatings are the best but I won't have the time to apply and cure off the car to avoid rain so trying to find a suitable alternative.
Any recommendations?


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I used Sonax Extreme wheel sealant on my winter wheels as it came in a aerosol can for ease of use.

I did however, spray the product onto a short nap MF for application, left for a couple of mins and buffed off.

It was applied in Nov and is still performing well even after a couple of diluted AS Smart Wheels applications during my wash routine.

I paid £8.95 off fleabay for a 250ml can and there's loads left I'd say after coating 4 18'' multi-spoke alloys.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

raceglaze nano wheel seal is what you want. just spray it on clean dry rims, leave a few mins and buff then 1h do the same again..2 layers will give you 6 months+ it also makes the wheels shine a little too


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

I've actually just been looking at the raceglaze one, looks like it may fit the bill nicely


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Wowo's Crystal sealant for me. You can apply it to either dry or wet wheels. A single application on dry wheels will give you 8 months+ (300 miles per week) and it's as easy as spreading over the wheel with a foam pad then buffing straight off.

I now do a single dry application then mist over a wet wheel while drying them every 3 months to keep the protection as strong as the day it was applied. Will do this between decontaminations, usually once per year. Have found this keeps the wheel in good shape all year round and prevents contaminants sticking to them.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> raceglaze nano wheel seal is what you want. just spray it on clean dry rims, leave a few mins and buff then 1h do the same again..2 layers will give you 6 months+ it also makes the wheels shine a little too


Plus 1 for this


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

deegan1979 said:


> I've actually just been looking at the raceglaze one, looks like it may fit the bill nicely


Can def recommend it - I use it on my dark grey diamond cut alloys and works a treat and is so very easy to apply


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

Autoglym do a good spray sealant 😁


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Another vote for Razeglaze from me. Dead easy to apply, smells nice, gives a good shine. Doesn't cost fortune either, unlike some coatings.


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Cquartz Dlux?


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just found a tin of AF mint rims in my garage.
Still up to scratch or a bit dated now? If not I'll be heading down the race glaze route


----------



## voon (Apr 28, 2010)

Why not use that? Just because aproduct is older doesn't mean it's any worse than what's around now. mint Rims still has its good ratings apaprently, so just go with what you have.


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

voon said:


> Why not use that? Just because aproduct is older doesn't mean it's any worse than what's around now. mint Rims still has its good ratings apaprently, so just go with what you have.


Yeah was a result as it had fallen behind a unit I imagine 3 years ago, still looks ok tho.
Had a read and maybe it's only downfall is durability but I will certainly give it a go for now


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

I have 2 tins of mint rims and still like the finish it leaves.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I am currently planning a write up on KKD Revolve....

I know you said that you didn't want a coating type product its actually pretty easy to apply and with durability measured in years rather than months the initial hard work will pay off. :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

An oldie but still my fave wheel sealant
Planet Polish Wheel Seal+Shine
http://www.detailingworld.com/forum/showthread.php?t=127973
Easy on, decent protection from 2 coats & cheap to boot


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

noddy r32 said:


> Autoglym do a good spray sealant 😁


Not recommended for dark alloys though - I spoke with AG to ask why when I was looking and they said it can sometimes leave a slight milky appearance - which obviously you won't see on silver alloys...


----------



## MSwiss (Sep 25, 2017)

Brian1612 said:


> Wowo's Crystal sealant for me. You can apply it to either dry or wet wheels. A single application on dry wheels will give you 8 months+ (300 miles per week) and it's as easy as spreading over the wheel with a foam pad then buffing straight off.
> 
> I now do a single dry application then mist over a wet wheel while drying them every 3 months to keep the protection as strong as the day it was applied. Will do this between decontaminations, usually once per year. Have found this keeps the wheel in good shape all year round and prevents contaminants sticking to them.


+ 1 as above, great product.


----------

